# Tonspur nachträglich filtern



## Georg135 (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mit einer Software meinen Bildschirm aufgenommen (inkl. Ton) und leider habe ich vergessen mein Mikrofon am PC stumm zu stellen. Ist es möglich, dass eine Software im Nachhinein diese 2 Tonspuren trennen kann und ich somit die Tonspur meines Mikrofons löschen kann?

LG
Georg


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juli 2018)

Moin,
in welchem Format liegt das ganze denn vor?
d. h. Du hast jetzt EINE Tonspur mit TV-Ton und Mikrofon?
VG Klaus


----------



## Georg135 (11. Juli 2018)

Im MP3- und Flv-Format. Leider habe ich nur eine Tonspur, genau.

VG
Georg


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juli 2018)

Moin,


Georg135 hat gesagt.:


> Leider habe ich nur eine Tonspur, genau.


na ja, EINE Spur wirst Du nicht auftrennen können 

Ich kann bei meinem Videoschnittprogramm (MAGIX) zwar aus der Tonspur bestimmte Töne/Geräusche rausfiltern (zumindest theoretisch, gemacht habe ich es auch noch nie), aber das wird Dir bei TV-Ton PLUS _irgendwas_ vom Mikrofon nicht viel helfen ....

Wie soll ein Filter wissen, was dann konkret gefiltert werden soll?

Kannst Du die Aufnahme nicht wiederholen ??

VG Klaus


----------



## Georg135 (11. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich werde wohl wiederholen müssen.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass das Aufnahmeprogramm automatisch 2 verschiedene Spüren aufnimmt, die man anschließend wieder trennen kann.

Danke für die Antworten!

Beste Grüße

Georg


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juli 2018)

Georg135 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte gehofft, dass das Aufnahmeprogramm automatisch 2 verschiedene Spüren aufnimmt, die man anschließend wieder trennen kann.


Das weiß ich nicht! Weiß ja nicht mal, mit welchem Programm Du es machst ...
Vielleicht kann man es ja dort einstellen!
VG Klaus


----------

